# Angebliches Fundbuero zockt ueber 0190-Nummer ab



## sascha (10 Oktober 2005)

*Angebliches Fundbuero zockt ueber 0190-Nummer ab
*
Mit einem ungewöhnlichen Tricks versuchen unbekannte Täter derzeit, Opfer über eine 0190-Nummern abzuzocken. Nach Polizeiangaben geben sich die Betrüger als „Fundbüro“ aus und teilen arglosen Menschen mit, dass ihre Geldbörsen gefunden worden seien. Für weitere Informationen sollten sich die Angeschriebenen telefonisch melden – „natürlich“ über die teure 0190-Nummer. 

Vergangene Woche erhielt so eine ältere Frau aus Versmold (westlich von Bielefeld) Post von dem angeblichen "Fundbüro". In dem Brief der "CTG-Fundstelle" wurde der Frau mitgeteilt, dass eine Geldbörse mit einem größerem Geldbetrag entdeckt worden sei. Laut des Schreibens sei die Versmolderin eine "Begünstigte", die Anspruch auf die Summe erheben könne. Aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen müsse sie sich allerdings zunächst telefonisch bei der "Fundstelle" unter einer kostenpflichtigen 0190-Nummer melden. Die ältere Dame wurde nach Erhalt des Schreibens jedoch misstrauisch, da sie niemals ein Portmonee oder einen größeren Geldbetrag verloren hatte, und meldete sich bei der Polizei. 

Zu Recht, wie sich herausstellte. Denn bei dem Schreiben handelte es sich ganz offensichlich um einen Abzockversuch. Mehrere Anzeigen gingen mittlerweile auch beim Betrugskommissariat der Polizei in Bielefeld ein. Auch hier war es laut Polizei eine "CTG-Fundstelle" aus Aachen die behauptete, dass ein Portemonnaie mit Personalpapieren und 6700 EUR wiedergefunden worden sei und zum Abholen bereit liege. Nachfragen würden unter der 0190-Telefonnummer beantwortet. Eine Anzeigenerstatterin fiel darauf herein. Sie berichtete den Beamten von einem Zehn-Minuten-Gespräch über die teure Verbindung. Dabei sei sie hin und her verbunden worden, habe aber letztlich nicht mitteilen können, dass sie gar keine Geldbörse vermisst. Die Abzocker wiederum hatten ihr Ziel erreicht: Das Telefonat brachte ihnen gut 20 Euro ein. 

Die von den Abzockern versandten Schreiben sähen Behörden-Formular ähnlich sieht, so die Polizei. Allerdings seien weder die "CTG-Fundstelle" noch die Absender-Anschrift in Aachen bekannt. Daher sei von einer Betrugsmasche auszugehen. Verloren gegangene und später aufgefundene Gegenstände würden nämlich im Regelfall bei den zuständigen Fundämtern der Stadt bzw. Gemeinde oder der Polizei aufbewahrt. Die Aushändigung der verlorenen Gegenstände sei kostenlos, nachdem der Verlierer einen Eigentumsnachweis erbracht hat. Der Finder könne lediglich einen Anspruch auf Finderlohn geltend machen. Keinesfalls aber würden in solchen Fällen kostenpflichtige 0190-Telefonnummern von Fundämtern oder der Polizei zwischengeschaltet. Letztlich gehe es den Erstellern dieser Schreiben also nur darum, möglichst viele Menschen zu bewegen, die teuere Nummer zu wählen. Die Anrufer würden dann unter einem Vorwand lange in der Leitung gehalten, um das Gespräch sehr teuer zu machen. Später teile man den Anrufern mit, dass es sich um eine "bedauernswerte Verwechslung" handelt und "leider kein Anspruch" auf den Geldfund besteht. Welche 0190-Nummer genau für die Masche missbraucht wird, teilten die Behörden nicht mit.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=296

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 Oktober 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Welche 0190-Nummer genau für die Masche missbraucht wird, teilten die Behörden nicht mit.


Weshalb eigentlich nicht?


			
				 [url=http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/p_story.htx?nr=732573&firmaid=12522&keygroup= schrieb:
			
		

> POL-BI[/url] ]0190 - .....


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

8)  vieleicht ist es das hier.....

h++p://www.pruefziffernberechnung.de/Attraktor/Attraktor_2005_07.pdf


----------



## Telekomunikacja (11 Oktober 2005)

*CTG*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> www.pruefziffernberechnung.de/Attraktor/Attraktor_2005_07.pdf


Darauf bin ich auch gestoßen.  Genannt wird dort die *0190-821595303* und die Adresse


> CTG-[...] Ltd.
> Abt. 5D4
> Postbox 71159
> NL-3000 PD Rotterdam


Interessanterweise erwähnt die* Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg* (Juli 2005) eine gleichnamige Firma "CTG", die in der Schweiz ansässig sein soll (meines Wissens jedoch nirgendwo registriert ist):


> CTG Car-.[...] Limited
> Postfach 110
> 9422 Staad


Zwar ist diese schweizerische CTG im Bereich Gewinnspiele "tätig", bietet ihre "Dienste" :spitz: aber - ähnlich wie die holländische CTG - über 0190er-Nummern an.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 Januar 2006)

Der Vollständigkeit halber: *Hier* schließt sich der Kreis.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (24 Juli 2006)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Genannt wird dort die *0190-821595303* und die Adresse
> 
> 
> > CTG-[...] Ltd.
> ...


Die


> CTG - Theodor G*** Limited
> Abt 5H5
> Postbus 71190
> NL 3000 PD Rotterdam


ist wieder aufgetaucht. Diesmal mit der 0900-3003600204. :roll:


----------

